# Sapphire HD 7950 Flex 3 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 6, 2012)

Sapphire's HD 7950 Flex adds the capability to run three DVI monitors without active DisplayPort adapter. It also comes with increased clock speeds out of the box, which gives the card a 6% performance advantage over the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rebelstar (Jul 17, 2012)

W1zzard, I have very important question. Have you experienced any screen tearing on some monitor with Vsync enabled? I want to try this Flex technology card since I'm having screen tearing on my HD 6950 due to Displayport-VGA connection for my third monitor, as I remember regular AMD cards having problems with DP>adapter synchronization (or something like that) which cause a tearing on DP-adapter connected monitor. Want to know if this flex card will run my eyefinity setup without annoying tearing. Thank You.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 17, 2012)

i havent tested any vsync. any specific game you would recommend for testing?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 17, 2012)

You do know that you don't need active DP adapters with these cards, right? Well, at least not unless you're sticking to 2048x1152/1920x1200/1920x1080...
So as such you can use five displays without an active adapter.


----------



## Rebelstar (Jul 17, 2012)

W1zzard, any game with vsync 60 fps. Even windows desktop with aero will be enough - just move some window between screens to see affected displays. Usually it's 1 of 3 screens, in my case I have 2 of 3 screens affected. 
I just recorded sample video, Dirt 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JZhlAydjP0&feature=player_detailpage#t=9s
So I want to know if Flex technology could grant clear DVI signal to avoid any tearing.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks that video helped. i need a while to finish another card's benchmark run, then i can look into this


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2012)

I get this problem even with v-sync enabled on my 3008WFP, but the line is vertical rather than horizontal. In your image, the line is vertical, but your monitor is in portrait mode. My 3008WFP is not rotated, and I get a vertical line down the middle, which is even visible while playing flash videos, for example. Might just be a 6950 thing, as I have noticed that sometimes my cards will not run 2560x1600 over DP...and sometimes they do.

Anyway, that said, I don't think it's truly related to the use of a dongle...but hopefully W1zz can confirm or deny he has the same issue. I'd really like to know myself as well.


Also FYI, I found any driver after 12.3 to be problematic with 6950's. 12.1 and 12.2 have issues as well, and the last really good driver was 11.11c. Forget 12.4, 12.5, 12.6 or 12.7 Beta!


----------



## Rebelstar (Jul 17, 2012)

cadaveca, all amd cards are affected of screen tearing from 6XXX series to 7XXX since they changed displayport revision to 1.2 from 1.1 on 58XX cards. On my 5850 I had no any tearing at all.
Just type "tearing" in widescreengaming forums to see enormous amount of matches of this problem http://www.wsgf.org/search/apachesolr_search/tearing
Also it doesn't matter which way your screen rotated, landscape or portrait, tearing will affect them anyway.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2012)

Rebelstar said:


> cadaveca, all amd cards are affected of screen tearing from 6XXX series to 7XXX since they changed displayport revision to 1.2 from 1.1 on 58XX cards. On my 5850 I had no any tearing at all.
> Just type "tearing" in widescreengaming forums to see enormous amount of matches of this problem http://www.wsgf.org/search/apachesolr_search/tearing
> Also it doesn't matter which way your screen rotated, landscape or portrait, tearing will affect them anyway.



I get tearing on DVI, too. It's really annoying.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 17, 2012)

Dat memory overclocking!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 19, 2012)

Overall manual overclocking yields an impressive_ 22% real life performance_ improvement, _which puts the card between GTX 670 and GTX 680 in performance_.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_7950_Flex/28.html

biggest gap there is 21 percent and smallest is only 15 percent at highest resolution between this 7950 stock and the 680, so....um....how does that math work exactly? lol


----------



## buggalugs (Jul 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I get tearing on DVI, too. It's really annoying.



 Buy a decent 120Hz monitor and your tearing issues will disappear.

I havent seen tearing since I upgraded to 120Hz about 12 months ago, most people who get a decent 120 hz monitor wont go back to 60 hz even if its an IPS.


----------



## Rebelstar (Jul 19, 2012)

Look at my video I posted above to realize what exact tearing we are talking about. It has nothing to do with 60/120hz issue. The problem on Displayport desynchronization signal to DVI or VGA for third eyefinity display.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing


----------

